# Just cut my goats ear off..



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, you read that right. One of my male boer goats apparently got his ear caught on something and ripped the last 3" of his ear 3/4 of the way off across. Not sure if he got it caught on the fence or what. Well, it looked like it was just going to keep ripping as it was a large piece hanging down, and I believe sowing it back would have led to infection and further problems, so, we soaked his ear down in iodine, and slice it the rest off the way off. Iodined it again real good, gave him a tetanus booster and a shot of penecillin, and a nutrient bolster via oral drench. . It didnt look infected, just slightly swollen. I hate that, this is one off the uncut males I was fixing to try and trade for a female. Have four uncut males and need to get rid of three of them. Was going to keep a different male but not sure how hard it will be trading a goat with half of an ear.

So, anything else I should do besides the iodine, tetanus, penicillin? He seems to be fine and doesnt seem like its bothering him. Will keep an eye on it, but wanted to see if there is anything else Im not thinking of. Thanks.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I would depending on where you cut it glue it or keep it well salved with something like TriCare or Nustock to keep flies and dirt out of it. His ear has nothing to do with what his sperm can if hes not a show buck (and even if he was) it should be about so much more than the ear.

Worse case senerio you could joke hes half lamancha.. sorry that was bad...


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree a missing ear has nothing to do with genetics. A larger breeder will pick up on his good points & be unconcerned with his ear. A small breeder may not like the cosmetic issues. If you were planning on keeping him I would still keep him.

The penicillin is overkill. Make sure he is up to date on his tetnus (because he should have it anyways, this is not a deep puncture wound that would be prone to tetnus incubation), douse with Iodine and/or Bluekote. 

IF by chance it gets infected, and I highly doubt it, triple antibiotic ointment or again Bluekote or Furrall spray will fix it quick.

What you described is routinely done with dog's ears, it's called cropping, with a few stitches put in to help keep the ear erect. Not a big deal.

HF


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Missing part of an ear will not affect sperm.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

And now he has a "scar" to show the ladies when he's doing his "buh, buh, buh" bar scene pick up routine!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Jcran said:


> And now he has a "scar" to show the ladies when he's doing his "buh, buh, buh" bar scene pick up routine!


That is just too funny!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Shhhh... Now you will have animal rights people at your door....! eep:


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Just tell them he lost it fighting to get to the girls...


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Wouldn't this be like a "manly" scar to show off?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

He should be proud!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

He just wanted to look like a LaMancha


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I totally agree with Cannon farm on the TRI_CARE or Blue Kote or something to keep the flies away! Heck The flies were driving me crazy this a.m. while picking my garden & I don't have any cuts or scratches, they were just terrible today.

I wouldn't think the ear ripping would make a difference to most folks that want him for their buck. It's not like his offspring will come out with a half a ear too. It wouldn't make a difference to me anyways.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Was going to keep a different male but not sure how hard it will be trading a goat with half of an ear.


People wanting an* intact *male goat won't be worrying as long as ALL you cut was his ear


----------

